# Removing reflections



## hbradshaw (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello:

I'm new to Lightroom and this forum. I was taking pictures of an car and noticed that I appear as a reflection on the car. Is it possible to remove reflections with Lightroom? 

I'm using a Nikon D5100, Sigma 10-20mm F4-5.6 EX DC HSM lens, ISO 100, f/8, 1/60.

Thank you for the assistance.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

To answer this question, I think we'd need to see a sample.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 24, 2011)

The tool that might work in LR will be the Clone tool where toy clone a part of the skin that is not showing the reflection to the part that does show the reflection.   As Mark has indicated, seeing an example will help assess the difficulty and complexity of using the clone brush tool to solve your problem.


----------



## hbradshaw (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi,

Here's the photo.  You can see on the door the reflection.  I would like to eliminate the reflection if possible.  If not, any suggestions on how I should take the photo not to show a reflection?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 25, 2011)

hbradshaw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's the photo.  You can see on the door the reflection.  I would like to eliminate the reflection if possible...


 The Clone tool can do what you want.  Here's a quick and dirty attempt on my part


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm just catching up with threads, so apologies for bumping one that's a few days old now.  If you're still trying to find a way to do this, also consider using the normal adjustment brush to darken the reflection - just make it less obvious.


----------



## Chris_M (Jun 29, 2011)

clee01l said:


> The Clone tool can do what you want.  Here's a quick and dirty attempt on my part
> ...


My quick 'n' durrty try with Photoshop's Clone Tool.


----------

